# Ik kan TMSNC niet installeren.

## mitah

Hoi,

Weet iemand hoe ik het klaar krijg dat ik TMSNC kan installeren?

[16:29:47]*[root@Lisa - ~]#  emerge  net-im/tmsnc 

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/tmsnc" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/tmsnc-0.2.5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-im/tmsnc-0.3.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-im/tmsnc-0.3.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-im/tmsnc-0.3.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## nixnut

Lees dit eerst eens: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

Praten we daarna verder... als het nog nodig is   :Wink: 

----------

## mitah

gevonden! thx  :Smile: 

Grtz

----------

